

Ballmer calls Google a 'monopoly' that authorities should control - hbharadwaj
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/20/4751516/ballmer-calls-google-a-monopoly

======
jgemedina
Monopoly? there is nothing stopping any other company from competing, I mean,
they got BING...

